# Just Joined



## Caz Rad (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm more of a lurker instead of a poster, but decided to join this site due to all the great information.  I leave the advice to the experts and take it all in.  Glad to be here, so lurk on!


----------



## Arnold (Jul 20, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Caz Rad* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jul 20, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Slice N Dice (Jul 20, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## CEM Store (Jul 20, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## dub (Jul 20, 2011)

Welcome to IM


----------



## svansig (Jul 20, 2011)

Welcome to an incredible source for research and information


----------



## jmat2407 (Jul 20, 2011)

hi welcome to the site!


----------



## dubz (Jul 26, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## mr.mcgoo (Jul 27, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## squigader (Jul 31, 2011)

Welcome! You'll learn a lot here.


----------



## Caz Rad (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks Everyone.  Already learned plenty!


----------



## LovetaH19 (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm more of a lurker too but at some point you'll want to PM somebody, that's why I'm trying to build my posts up to 50...


----------



## mr.mcgoo (Aug 1, 2011)

welcome


----------



## keepitreal (Aug 4, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## KillerKlown (Aug 8, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## PurePersian (Aug 9, 2011)

Welcome To the Board Bro! Knowledge is a power in it self


----------

